

Preview: Instapaper on iPad - petercooper
http://blog.instapaper.com/post/469281634

======
stevederico
really looking forward to this. Offline reading will be great on the train
ride to work. thanks for making my life easier.

------
mcotton
I love hearing the why behind decisions other developers make. I wonder what
others in the app store are doing.

